# Thank you, DavidLA!!!!



## lauriejohnson (Jan 21, 2001)

I just wanted to thank you for suggesting the book "No More Heartburn" to me. I ordered it from BarnesandNobel.com and received it yesterday. Read the whole thing yesterday, and it was very enlightening! I have been on Prilosec for 2.5 years, which stopped working for me in early September. 3 weeks of Nexium didn't help my almost continuous heartburn, and I was running out of options! With this book I've decided to throw out the PPI's and go the alternative route! I am excited to get started, and while I know it can get worse for a while, I think I am definitely on the right track to feeling well again! I'll keep you posted, but from what I have read, I know this is going to be better than what I have been doing, and I wanted to thank you again for pointing me in the right direction with this book and your advice! For anyone else who is interested, the author is Dr. Sherry Rogers M.D. ~Laurie


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Hi Laurie,-You're very welcome! going the alternative route has been without QUESTION the best thing I've ever done in my life. Dr. Rogers really gives someone suffering with acid reflux & "IBS" some great ideas & understanding of this condition. I'm glad you're aware that it's difficult at first, but when you go thru anentire week with no PAIN!! its got to be one of the best feelings in the WORLD! Its funny how we take these things for granted when were well. One thing I would like to mention again to you that has helped me alot is having a GREEN DRINK everyday!!. Sometimes 2x a day. The one I like is Sun Chrolella. But, I've heard that Kyolic Green is good too. Just mix a tsp. in some water and it really helps. There's simply dozens & dozens of different combinations of supplements/Foods to try The list is practically endless!! Through your experimenting, your going to see first hand what works for you. The first time I had asparagus, I could't believe how much it helped. I now have it every night. Keep eating as many vegetables as you can. Definitely, every lunch & dinner should include some. Remember, absolutely NO JUNK FOOD!!!Listen to your body..Remember the only way your body can tell you when somethings wrong is through PAIN. You're never going to get any letters, phone calls, or e-mails. Try to stay as positve as you can..and try to exericise at least 3x per week. Also, remember to take some good deep breath's during the day. Feel free to e-mail anytime. Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

